# Hi from Oshkosh WI



## nezy37 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just stumbled into this place and it looks like something I'd be interested in.

I do like my warbirds, know a bit but would like to learn more and the little bit I've browsed it appears that this place can help.

Thanks, and I'm happy to be aboard.


----------



## imalko (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## v2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2009)

nezy37 said:


> Just stumbled into this place and it looks like something I'd be interested in.
> 
> I do like my warbirds, know a bit but would like to learn more and the little bit I've browsed it appears that this place can help.
> 
> Thanks, and I'm happy to be aboard.




Welcome aboard, glad to have another Wisconsin on board.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2009)

G'day mate...welcome!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place, most of us do !!

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard nezy37.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## trackend (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome Nezy from the great toothless sage of England


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California. 


Wheels


----------



## nezy37 (Aug 2, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Welcome aboard, glad to have another Wisconsin on board.



thanks for the welcome everyone.

where from Wisconsin are you?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2009)

nezy37 said:


> thanks for the welcome everyone.
> 
> where from Wisconsin are you?



I live down the road from you in Greenville.


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome from Texas! My ex was from Madison, but I won't hold that against ya.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Looking forward to your posts.


----------

